# Water filling



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

We spend nearly all our trips without hook up and thinking about buying a new Bailey motorhome.
I know you have 2 hoses for filling one that goes to a tap and the other that has its own pump and drops into a water container.


Do these work on 12V from the van?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The 'drop in a tank' one is probably the Whale or Truma pump which has a dedicated point on the side of the caravan/motorhome.

Hose is just a hose 

Peter


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

listerdiesel said:


> The 'drop in a tank' one is probably the Whale or Truma pump which has a dedicated point on the side of the caravan/motorhome.
> 
> Hose is just a hose
> 
> Peter


I know both plug into sockets on the side of the van but the question is do they need a 240V supply or do they work on 12V and they are Whale.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

They must be 12V, the socket and pump aren't rated at anything higher.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The pump for the filling from a container is 12volt. filling with the hose from a tap requires no power, you just connect to the tap and the other end into the side of the van.

cabby


----------



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

The hose isn't just a hose, it's an Aquasource connection kit which terminates in the big green plug necessary to connect into the socket on the side of the van.

The 12v pump (for filling from a container) isn't supplied by Bailey any more - you would need to buy this yourself. Yes, this is powered via the socket in the side of the van which you have to switch on via the control panel.

The system works reasonably well.. The biggest problem is that it is slow to fill so you won't be popular on those busy aires with a free tap and you won't get much for your money on those ocassions when you have to pay for a few minutes of water.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What steve928 says is bang on, it is similar to the Autocruise vans, I would suggest if it is possible, have another inlet fitted that just takes a hose or watering can that lots of us use.I have the basic filler with lockable cap and had fitted as extra the 12v filler for topping up from a container, like a caravan.

cabby

So Bailey are saving money already then.> putting that on option extra.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

If its is slow can you bypass it and fill directly into water tank, I had a look and the tank has a large screw cap I think you would just have to be careful.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to go a bit OT but I'm curious...


On these Whale systems can you also stick a hosepipe or watering can in the van inlet point to fill up?


Pete


----------



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

cabby said:


> So Bailey are saving money already then.> putting that on option extra.


Well yes I suppose so. Another way of looking at it though is that Bailey haven't raised the prices of the Autograph range since they were introduced 2 year's ago (other than by the £220 extra that Peugeot charged for the X2/90 cab).


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

cabby said:


> What steve928 says is bang on, it is similar to the Autocruise vans, I would suggest if it is possible, have another inlet fitted that just takes a hose or watering can that lots of us use.I have the basic filler with lockable cap and had fitted as extra the 12v filler for topping up from a container, like a caravan.
> 
> cabby
> 
> So Bailey are saving money already then.> putting that on option extra.


All the vans I have owned have just filler neck and I always carry a watering can.


----------



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

urbanracer said:


> If its is slow can you bypass it and fill directly into water tank, I had a look and the tank has a large screw cap I think you would just have to be careful.


Yes you can although the carpets don't seem to like being rolled back too often - the backing on ours is starting to suffer. The top of the tank is a wet area (the tank overflows here) so you don't have to be particularly careful when filling.


----------



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

peejay said:


> Sorry to go a bit OT but I'm curious...
> 
> On these Whale systems can you also stick a hosepipe or watering can in the van inlet point to fill up?
> 
> Pete


Yes with reservations. There's a certain amount of pressure to be overcome so the hosepipe works but you have to hold it there. I haven''t found a compatible non-Whale connector yet and Whale, of course, don't sell the connector on it's own.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Steve928 said:


> Yes with reservations. There's a certain amount of pressure to be overcome so the hosepipe works but you have to hold it there. I haven''t found a compatible non-Whale connector yet and Whale, of course, don't sell the connector on it's own.


Thanks Steve

Seems like an over complicated system to me. What are the benefits of this system over a standard fill point in the side of the van?

Pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now I am curious that you say there is a wet area that is caused by the overflow.
This should not be, unless the overflow pipe is not long enough to take the water down.It should go up before it goes down, or it could just syphon out half the tank.
I see no reason why you can't fit an ordinary filler point direct to the tank and keep the existing one for topping up with container and 12v system.
I have done, but I fitted the 12v filler as an extra.

cabby


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

:frown2:It does seem they have over engineered what was a simple procedure, and I have just rang my wife and told her maybe a Bailey is not for us.
We would need one of those water hogs caravanners have and I do not want one of those in the hab area of my MH and also need the pump to transfer water from the hog and what if this fails?
Think I will stick to hose and watering can.


----------



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

peejay said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> Seems like an over complicated system to me. What are the benefits of this system over a standard fill point in the side of the van?
> 
> Pete


It's hard to think of any really. I guess it just suits Bailey as a caravan manufacturer to use the same kit across their ranges and for caravans it does at least make some sense.
It is leakage and spillage free I suppose; I used to get wet feet regularly when filling my old van as it used to blow back, so I guess it's better in that respect.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Steve928 said:


> It's hard to think of any really. I guess it just suits Bailey as a caravan manufacturer to use the same kit across their ranges and for caravans it does at least make some sense.
> It is leakage and spillage free I suppose; I used to get wet feet regularly when filling my old van as it used to blow back, so I guess it's better in that respect.


Thanks for your honest opinion.

It wouldn't be my choice but imagine the main benefit would be if you use those all inclusive pitches on sites so you could have a never ending water supply.

I'm happy with my trusty hosepipe and watering can.

Pete


----------



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

urbanracer said:


> :frown2:It does seem they have over engineered what was a simple procedure, and I have just rang my wife and told her maybe a Bailey is not for us.
> We would need one of those water hogs caravanners have and I do not want one of those in the hab area of my MH and also need the pump to transfer water from the hog and what if this fails?
> Think I will stick to hose and watering can.


It has to be fixable, I just haven't gotten around to looking at it yet. I wouldn't let it put you off if you like the rest of the van.

I think that the solution is to remove the pressure regulation in the wall socket, which is there for caravaners. I suspect that it'll be fairly simple once I open up the socket (nothing a 12mm drill bit can't sort!) and then there'll be free flow which would mean that a short length of hose and a funnel would make filling with a watering can possible.


----------



## RobbieC9159 (Feb 22, 2015)

We carry a 40l aquaroll, which sits in the shower room whilst travelling, and a 12v submersible pump. We do not have a dedicated 12v socket on the side of the van so just attach the pump to an extension and run it through the kitchen window to a 12v supply in the kitchen. Certainly better than packing up and driving to the water point if we are on site for a while.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I only dipped into this thread to find out why so many sts in one day.

I did not know life could be so complicated.

For normal filling we have a hole(with cap) and a hose - simples.:serious:

We also carry a 25lt spare container with a tap on it - sit on dining table, run hose from tap, through window to filler hole, open tap, open beer while it gravity feeds - another simples.:serious:

Geoff


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Never could see much point in anything other than the 'traditional' filling hole in the sidewall of the mh.can be used with any hosepipe and also filling via watering can or the handy 90 degree drain pipe elbow that push fits perfectly into its recess to allow easy filling from water containers. Nowt to go wrong with it either.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> I only dipped into this thread to find out why so many sts in one day.
> 
> I did not know life could be so complicated.
> For normal filling we have a hole(with cap) and a hose - simples.:serious:
> ......Geoff


Absolutely; I'm also wondering what on earth people do with all this water? We use about 40l on a long weekend, our full tank should last a week or more.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

A bailey comes with a hose, the hose in question has a hoselock on one end and a connector which mates with a whale socket, the hose is lay flat so minimal storage and you do not have to stand there holding the hose in place.

Its a hose.

No you can't use a watering can but I have a 10 litre container which the drop in pump empties in less than a minute so its not a pain to use and you dont have to lift up 10l of water.

Its not a problem, don't invent one!


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I carry 5l water containers that I buy from the supermarkets in winter, they fit into the normal opening (just), and I take them over to refill whenever I go near the taps.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We use water as we also use the shower that came with the van,plus we use the toilet as normal use and wash up in the sink, hence unlike others who go onsite and use the shower blocks and use less water. 
If we decide that we are staying for more than a couple of days then the supply of water to the tank is supplemented by using a 25l container and a drop in pump that connects to the extra fitting we had added,(similar to a caravan). We also carry a waste container of 25l to dispose grey water, to save us having to move.Getting level in the middle of the New Forest only needs to be done the once then.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mgdavid said:


> Absolutely; I'm also wondering what on earth people do with all this water? We use about 40l on a long weekend, our full tank should last a week or more.


I bet the mucky buggers are having showers and washing up, disgusting innit, such a waste of water > > >


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*water filling*

"Seems like an over complicated system to me. What are the benefits of this system over a standard fill point in the side of the van?"

We have had a Bailey for over a year now. Originally I wanted to take the filling system away, but now
I actually like the system.

If we are on site for a few days I carry an aquaroll to the water supply and then fill up the tank using the Whale submersible pump, which is powered by the 12 volt system.

Previously I used to carry a very long hosepipe and try to camp not far away from a water supply. Now I can camp wherever on the site.

PS yes we do use alot of water and if we're out cycling we have two showers a day so a watering can wouldn't keep up!:grin2::surprise::surprise:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

pete4x4 said:


> A bailey comes with a hose, the hose in question has a hoselock on one end and a connector which mates with a whale socket, the hose is lay flat so minimal storage and you do not have to stand there holding the hose in place.
> 
> Its a hose.
> 
> ...


You need a hose, a 12v connection and a drop in pump? All you should need is a hose, and gravity if filling from from a container. It's the reason that many, many, owners of vans made by caravan manufacturers have them adapted.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Considering the age of many of the members on here, the carrying containers of water can be too much for them, this includes me,hence using the caravan method when away from a tap,25l container pulled along on a set of wheels.Even a 5l bottle of water is very heavy after a few yards.
The same reason we went for Gaslow, humping bottles became too much.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OI, I can still carry 4 x 5ltr bottles ta muchly, mind you not far, kills me mitts.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

cabby said:


> Considering the age of many of the members on here, the carrying containers of water can be too much for them, ........


Fair point, I'm 65, have never done any exercise or been in a gym since I left school but I can lift a gearbox, and carry a 20 litre jerrycan to refill the racecar.
I suppose I regard myself as less fit than normal but maybe not - a sad state of affairs if true.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mgdavid said:


> Fair point, I'm 65, have never done any exercise or been in a gym since I left school but I can lift a gearbox, and carry a 20 litre jerrycan to refill the racecar.
> I suppose I regard myself as less fit than normal but maybe not - a sad state of affairs if true.


Do like your sig.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Now on pag 4

It does seem that the people who are discussing this subject and have problems are in three categories

A Those who mostly use sites - maybe for more than 2 days.

B Those with certain manufactured MHs 

C Both

Thanks for the warnings to avoid all three.:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

thanks for the input Geoff, reminds me that filling the Bailey with water is much easier than the system you use:grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bertieburstner said:


> thanks for the input Geoff, reminds me that filling the Bailey with water is much easier than the system you use:grin2:


My method of filling from the spare can has only been used to practise, never needed in fact. Even that is easier than holding a container up to the hole.

Sticking a hose in a hole is all I have ever done - simple.

Geoff


----------



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> My method of filling from the spare can has only been used to practise, never needed in fact.
> 
> Sticking a hose in a hole is all I have ever done - simple.
> 
> Geoff


Then you really wouldn't have any problem using the Whale system; stick a hose plug into a socket - simple.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I use the caravan filling method on occasions such as on a rally and what seems to me like miles away from the water supply.I do not want to move the van, nor do I wish to ask others to bring water for me.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Steve928 said:


> Then you really wouldn't have any problem using the Whale system; stick a hose plug into a socket - simple.


Each unto their own, but for my book, having had a boat and now a motorhome for some 25+ years, the least number of circuits and bits of electrical equipment (particularly 12v) the better - especially in places where you cannot get spares/replacements.

It's my KISS principle.

Geoff


----------



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> Each unto their own, but for my book, having had a boat and now a motorhome for some 25+ years, the least number of circuits and bits of electrical equipment (particularly 12v) the better - especially in places where you cannot get spares/replacements.
> 
> It's my KISS principle.
> 
> Geoff


Sorry Geoff, perhaps my post wasn't clear.
What I was trying to say was that compared to your 'sticking a hose in a hole', the Whale system is barely different; you just push the hose end fitting into the wall socket and it's done. No electrics or other complication involved.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Steve928 said:


> Sorry Geoff, perhaps my post wasn't clear.
> What I was trying to say was that compared to your 'sticking a hose in a hole', the Whale system is barely different; you just push the hose end fitting into the wall socket and it's done. No electrics or other complication involved.


Sorry - yes I misunderstood - from 'Whale', 'plug' and 'socketf' I thought you were using a Whale pump from a container as has been described in posts above.

Geoff


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok, so to have my 2p input here.....

The whale system plug a water connector on the side of the van and the other end of the 7.5 metre hose connects to the tap. In this regard it is like a hosepipe in a filler, with the pressure of the water filling the tank. The only issue with this is that it is SLOW... and I mean SLOW..... The pressure regulator in the plug holds the pressure back and can mean that the tap fitting then fires off if you turn the tap on too fast. This means wet feet (and legs and face...). People have described on this very forum how to frig the fitting to increase pressure. My dealer advised against this as the filler pipework is just 12mm and he said it would be very easy to blow the joints apart in the van and end up with water inside the van.

It is, however, very conveinient if you buy the submersible whale pump. This means you can bring a container up to the van and then drop the submersible pump in and this sucks in the water to the tank. This, I believe, was never supplied by Bailey and is about £45 from Go-Outdoors.

If the Whale system was just faster without the pressure regulator and decent size filling pipework it would be perfect, but unfortunately this is not the case.

The other way to get water in is to open the hatch in the kitchen floor, open the top of the tank and hose the water in at full pressure from a hose pipe. I have done this on many occasions now.

So, in my van, I have the whale 7.5m hose and socket, a 10m layflat hose and an aquaroll, plus a little box of fittings. This covers most situations.

I agree though, about a fast filling method, not involving pulling back the carpets, and it is on my mental list to perhaps get a company to put me a 'normal' filler on the side of the van - but that might be at the end of this season.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A normal filler point on side of van is the way to go, but do remember that the hose from the filler point to the tank has to be around 40mm to cope with the volume of water pressure. As the dealer said the existing pipework will not cope.
While you are having that done get them to fix the overflow pipe so that it actually works as it should.The hose should raise above the tank top before it descends towards the floor.

cabby


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have had the dealer do just that with the overflow. Need to check it in practice but had a long chat with him about modifying so that it cant syphon. They are 2 breathers or overflows, one in the top cap which is rooted down and another on the side of the tank. I will see how that works in practice....


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why does it need two overflows.

cabby


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Urbanracer,
We had a similar system on our Autocruise,
great if you are on sites with the water on the pitch,
but not for us,
and it was slow filling,
so here is my mod for it,
suits me, 
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/239-my-motorhome-mods/119610-mod-number-2-done-water.html
hope it helps 
Misty


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

As regards the slow filling, I took our fittings to pieces and removed all the surplus bits (the design is really for having mains water connected permanently I think, which cannot happen with the Bailey tank system).

I also carefully drilled out the hole in the hose end part and carefully widened the hole in the part on the van side of things. I reckon I got nearly another 2mm diameter, which has helped the flow considerably, and my reduced embarrassment when filling at service points; let alone not getting my full 100 litres on Aires that I paid for water at!

However I keep looking at fitting a 'traditional' water fill point, but not committed to it yet.

Martin


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm probably stating the obvious here but unless you lower the flap to pull the connector in it doesn't fill very quickly. Makes a huge difference to fill times.


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

pete4x4 said:


> I'm probably stating the obvious here but unless you lower the flap to pull the connector in it doesn't fill very quickly. Makes a huge difference to fill times.


Now that is really interesting, I hadn't really bothered with the flap, I will have to give that a go. My 100litre fill ups with the Whale plug have been taking about 20 minutes, somoene else on here quoted 7 mins. I have been using the lift the carpet and put it in the top of the tank method for a while now....


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I reckon on about 5 minutes at home to fill it. Its certainly not long enough to go and do something else. Hope it makes a difference


----------



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

Aqua roll and pump into Whale point used for the first time last weekend , seamless and faultless ! Love the system ! :wink2:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

adbt said:


> Aqua roll and pump into Whale point used for the first time last weekend , seamless and faultless ! Love the system ! :wink2:


Caravaners 

Glad it worked out for you,
Misty


----------

